# Canon XSI vs T2i vs T1i



## athometonite (May 24, 2011)

I am looking at entering into the DSLR market - first timer, stepping up from the minor leagues.  Rather than go with a "kit", I am looking at purchasing the lenses separately....two actually, a 55m 1.8 and a 70-300 f4-5.6.  The larger lenses is predominantly to capture sporting events - rowing for my two sons. Or at least this is my gameplan.

As I look at the camera bodies, I am drawn into the vortex of confusion like most newbies, trying to decide between these 3 entry models. Video is really not relevant for my needs - no real use, but it seems the T2i carries a bit more in features.

When I think about the output, I will look for larger picture sizes, not small 4x6 all the time.  But not looking to poster size, not yet anyway. 

I raise my hand for help and recommendations!


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 24, 2011)

i dont they sell a 55mm 1.8, only a 50mm 1.8. 

i think the T1i would be fine if you just want to take pictures. the XSi is a bit dated, i would go with the T1i. use the bit of extra money to buy some more lenses


----------



## Terry Leach (May 24, 2011)

I have had an XSi and now have a T2i. Between those two, the T2i would definately be my suggestion.


----------



## Derrel (May 25, 2011)

It's a Canon d-slr...so,buy based on price....buy whichever arbitrarily-named model Canon you feel like you can afford. Canon has a model for every budget, the same way that Sony does. They're all pretty good for their price point. No turkeys.


----------



## KenC (May 25, 2011)

You will get the best high-ISO performance (important for low-light or action shots) from the T2i, with the T1i following and then the XSi.  Now that the T3i is out, you should be able to get a good deal on any of these.


----------



## athometonite (May 25, 2011)

You are right, it was the 50mm 1.8....think these two lenses will provide me with a basis to start, given my needs - basic, then sports initially.

I guess it really comes down to the value of the additional ISO capability (xsi vs t1i) - 1600 to 3200...and will it really give me any additional benefits shooting outside live action sports photos..factoring in the price differential of $100 - $120. Video is irrelevant to me, so I think its that simple of a question for me, considering the lens I will pick for sports, initially anyway (70-300mm USM IS f/4-5.6).

As usual, probably overthinking this too much!


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2011)

How close will you be to the sports action?

To shoot soccer I used a 150-500 mm mounted on one camera to shoot from mid-field to the opposite end, an 80-200 mm on a second camera to shoot from mid-field to the top of the near penalty box, and a 24-85 mm on a third camera for from the top of the penlty box to the goal I was set up right next to.


----------



## athometonite (May 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> How close will you be to the sports action?
> 
> about same distances, for I will  be shooting rowing competitions mostly....across open water.
> 
> the races are long - (1.5 k to 2k), but not expecting to shoot nearly that far..


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2011)

You will likely have to crop pretty heavily to get any appreciable subject scale in the final image if only using 300 mm.


----------



## KenC (May 25, 2011)

athometonite said:


> You are right, it was the 50mm 1.8....think these two lenses will provide me with a basis to start, given my needs - basic, then sports initially.
> 
> I guess it really comes down to the value of the additional ISO capability (xsi vs t1i) - 1600 to 3200...and will it really give me any additional benefits shooting outside live action sports photos..factoring in the price differential of $100 - $120. Video is irrelevant to me, so I think its that simple of a question for me, considering the lens I will pick for sports, initially anyway (70-300mm USM IS f/4-5.6).
> 
> As usual, probably overthinking this too much!



The value of high-ISO capability is in trying to shoot at 300 mm and f 5.6 (or greater) and still stop action with a very high shutter speed, especially if the lighting isn't great.  I don't shoot sports, but I would imagine that 800 or 1600 ISO could be very useful for this.  Yes, the XSi has those settings, but the images will be relatively noisy, while those from a T2i at these settings will be much better.  You don't want to save $100 and then find that the camera won't get you the kind of shots you want to take.


----------

